# Bureaux virtuels...



## sonnyboy (11 Mai 2005)

Les Bureaux virtuels de KDE me manquent beaucoup, il existerait pas un petit machin pour les avoir sur OS X ???


----------



## MacMadam (11 Mai 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Les Bureaux virtuels de KDE me manquent beaucoup, il existerait pas un petit machin pour les avoir sur OS X ???


 Comme ceci : http://desktopmanager.berlios.de/index.php


----------



## sonnyboy (11 Mai 2005)

Je vais essayer ça...


----------



## sonnyboy (11 Mai 2005)

Rhaaa !!!

Putain trop cool !!!!

Comment on fait pour savoir si c'est gourmand comme appli ?


----------



## vampire1976 (12 Mai 2005)

heu ça marche sur Tiger ?


----------



## minime (12 Mai 2005)

La version 0.5.3 téléchargeable sur  le site desktopmanager.berlios.de fonctionne bien sur Tiger, mais le développeur, qui avait laissé tomber DesktopManager depuis longtemps, prépare maintenant une nouvelle version.

Il tient un blog sur LiveJournal, voilà l'annonce de la sortie de DM 0.5.3. Il parle aussi de la prochaine.

Pour voir si c'est gourmand (en ram et cpu) voir le Moniteur d&#8217;activité (_Applications > Utilitaires > Moniteur d&#8217;activité_), ou taper un ptit *top -u* dans le Terminal.


----------



## jeff34 (25 Mai 2006)

Personnellement j'utilise VirtueDesktop qui fonctionne tres bien sur tiger aussi. Je le trouve très souple d'emploi. Possibilité d'assigner un bureau à une appli, navigation aisée entre les bureaux. Une fois bien paramétré, c'est un bijou.

A télécharger *ici*


----------



## belzebuth (25 Mai 2006)

moi j'arrive pas à le paramétrer... les applications passent d'un bureau à l'autre sans que je le demande, etc...

je voudrais que parallel desktop s'ouvre dans un autre desktop, Y RESTE QUOIQU'IL ARRIVE...

mais ça marche pô... quand je quitte le plein écran il revient dans le bureau main..


----------



## jeff34 (25 Mai 2006)

J'ai connu ce problème aussi. Il m'a fallu galérer un peu pour trouver ce qui clochait.

Je vais essayer de faire un petit tuto sur la bête. Faut juste que je trouve le temps. 

Mais une certitude, çà marche du tonnerre une fois bien réglé.


----------



## belzebuth (25 Mai 2006)

cool ça m'aiderait bien! car pour le moment je trouve ça bof bof...


----------

